# Supplement Sales In Canada



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Supplement Sales In Canada by Johnny Justice If you???re a supplement company selling products in Canada, then get ready for big changes! These changes will cause widespread layoffs and millions of dollars in losses. Ya see, Canada???s pharmacy regulators have begun urging pharmacists to stop selling unlicensed natural remedies! The order affects herbal treatments, multi-vitamins [...]

*Read More...*


----------

